# Vet in Aachen



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure if this vet has been mentioned previously!

We recently returned from the Moselle and used Tierarztliche Klinik Dr. Staudacher for the tick and echinococcus treatment for our Westie. It is a large practice with good parking and convenient to the A44. They are open Monday to Friday (appointments preferable) and for an hour on a Saturday morning (no appointments). Their website is www.tierklinik.acchen.de . Although it is in German there is a link to show the directions in English. The telephone number is 0241928660. We telephoned on the Thursday to make an appointment for 4 p.m. the following day, arrived early, were seen early and quickly on our way to Monschau for overnight. The charge was €22 including the echinococus medication.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the information about the Vet you've used recently.
I think the website link should be - www.tierklinik-aachen.de
I'll add this to the Vets List for November.


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Keith for spotting my not so deliberate mistake with the e-mail address. I thought I had been so careful but it looks as though the red wine had been flowing even though the time of day I posted makes it seem unlikely!


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

*Another recommendation for Vets in Aachen*

I'd also like to recommend the vet that we use in Aachen. Thomas Koch is a really friendly guy, very professional and I've been very happy using him for the years we've been taking our dog abroad. He speaks perfect English (better than what I do) and is very familiar with the PETS passport requirements. He even has a page on his website for this.
http://www.vet-ac.de/index.php?id=82


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd also like to recommend the vet that we use in Aachen.

How much does he charge?


----------



## muddibootz (Feb 1, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I'd also like to recommend the vet that we use in Aachen.
> 
> How much does he charge?


I must admit I can't remember the exact figure but thinking about it I'm sure it's more than €22. I would have thought that it was closer to €40 but that does include the worm treatment, flea & tick treatment, a thorough examination and all the documentation. I've always felt it to be reasonable. €22 does sound exceptionally cheap but I think I'll be staying with Thomas.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The cheapest Vet fee paid on the list I've compiled was €26 in 2010 and the dearest €60.
The more info we can get on prices paid the better and should help Members to decide who to visit during the coming year.


----------

